# Paph. adductum



## eggshells (Oct 10, 2018)

Couple of adductum plants.




Paph. adductum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. adductum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Peru (Oct 10, 2018)

wow!


----------



## kiwi (Oct 10, 2018)

Peru said:


> wow!



Ditto


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 10, 2018)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## troy (Oct 10, 2018)

It looks like the far right has 4 flowers on 1 inflourescence, if so, I am impressed at your growing skills, very nice!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2018)

a veritable forest of adductums!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 11, 2018)

Dood!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2018)

Whaaaaaaaaat???? 

Wow!


----------



## vandacee (Oct 11, 2018)

Perfect !:clap:


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 11, 2018)

Holy [email protected]!


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 11, 2018)

Unbelivable plants!!!How do you do it???


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 11, 2018)

Orchids love growing in Canada..great health insurance and people are chill


----------



## Guldal (Oct 11, 2018)

Holy Moly!

Very, very wellgrown - congrats! :clap: :clap:

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2018)

:clap: :clap: :drool: :clap: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice, and the plants don't look too huge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks all. They just kinda do their own thing. When they bulk up, flower count seems to follow.


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow! Bravo! They're stunning!


----------



## gego (Oct 13, 2018)

troy said:


> It looks like the far right has 4 flowers on 1 inflourescence, if so, I am impressed at your growing skills, very nice!!!


It looks like 3, 3 and 2. 3 spikes in all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Oct 13, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Nice, and the plants don't look too huge. Thanks for sharing.


Mine is behaving the same, the next growths get smaller. The original plant was big. I know I'm missing something in culture. In nature they are big plants.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Oct 13, 2018)

One stem has 4 flowers. Right side.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm impressed, what a great display! These flowers look as if they were illuminated on your photo, great.


----------



## blondie (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 5, 2018)

Outstanding and beautifully captured as always!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice as always!


----------

